# Eleaf iStick Pico 75W - New Colors



## Spydro (26/9/16)

Blue and Gold.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Noddy (26/9/16)

That blue reminds me of my 20W iStick I still have.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Strontium (26/9/16)

Dammit!!
I recently got the brushed silver one, wish I'd waited, that blue looks awesome.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tisha (26/9/16)

That blue is stunning...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/9/16)

Love the *Blue*!!!


----------



## KZOR (26/9/16)

Think those releases are clones m8.
They are only advertised as such.
*BLUE ISTICK PICO 75W TC FULL KIT by JAYBO DESIGNS with Battery Option 1:1 Clone
*
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/BLUE-ISTICK-...1c73ff9&pid=100005&rk=4&rkt=6&sd=152250752701


----------

